# language exchange



## cathylu (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, every one! I have been to Singapore for a few months, and although have learned English for many years, no problem with reading, but still feel difficult when speaking, I think I just need more practice, and find a kind guy with patience to communicate with me and correct me, so is there anyone who want to learn mandarin, I think we can learn from each other, get win-win, . Female is better, because I am a huge fans of cosmetics and fashion, would have more topics, especially welcome pharmacists or guys in pharmaceutical industry!


----------

